# Art Tracing (Apologies if not in the right category)



## Samareck (Nov 8, 2012)

I've found a user tracing my art and resubmitting it without my permission. 


Original:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6059137/
Traced:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8847206/


Original:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5672053/
Traced:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8756573/


Original:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5253655/
Traced: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9196038/



again, I apologize for this not being in the right section. I've tried submitting Trouble Tickets for two months but nobody ever responds. And i cant find the right category for this problem on here. i just need SOMEBODY too help me.


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 8, 2012)

i do not know what to do but alls i can say is that is fucked up i mean the person could just send you a message saying hey can i trace your drawings? its that simple. i'm sorry that this has happened to you =/.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 8, 2012)

Well, this is the most appropriate place.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 8, 2012)

Actually, the most appropriate place is a Trouble Ticket. Tracing is a bannable offence(I think? Correct me if I'm wrong there). Include the same links you put here and the admins will investigate it and take appropriate action.


----------



## Lhune (Nov 8, 2012)

Soooo have you tried contacting them yourself? They may not even realize they're doing something wrong. I'm curious to know what they said if you did.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 8, 2012)

Obviously you last two didn't read the last bit of their thread.  They did send trouble tickets but no one has replied for 2 months.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 8, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Obviously you last two didn't read the last bit of their thread.  They did send trouble tickets but no one has replied for 2 months.




I have 6+month old tt's. I dont think they will ever be answered, before these I had a TT that was over a year old and it was never gotten around to. Recently a mod asked me to post proof, as in dig around on the internet and FIND the traced drawings. Guess what, they were D&D dragons, I have the poster and a simple google search would bring them up, by the time I had to go scour the internets for a decent sized pic the "artist" took them down. I am tired of TT's they dont get answered and often times the poster just takes them down anyway. And I am tired of having to foot the work to prove stuff. Its bad enough I link things but having to go find more stuff? If a user traced one thing odds are the rest of the shit in their gallery is traced not to mention the fact if they normally draw like a 5 year old and suddenly have a masterpiece then someone should question it.


----------



## DragonFU (Nov 8, 2012)

Lhune said:


> Soooo have you tried contacting them yourself? They may not even realize they're doing something wrong. I'm curious to know what they said if you did.



That's my thoughts too, when people are using others work without permission the owner contacts and say "k that was fun, now give me credit or take it down" and normally the person will act accordingly. (Otherwise get them banned or whatever.)


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 8, 2012)

DragonFU said:


> That's my thoughts too, when people are using others work without permission the owner contacts and say "k that was fun, now give me credit or take it down" and normally the person will act accordingly. (Otherwise get them banned or whatever.)



tracing isnt allowed, period, permission or not.


----------



## Samareck (Nov 8, 2012)

Well if non of the admins respond, I'm afraid ill have no other option but to deal with them myself. I hoped I wouldn't have to do that.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 8, 2012)

Samareck said:


> Well if non of the admins respond, I'm afraid ill have no other option but to deal with them myself. I hoped I wouldn't have to do that.




You can hit the report button in thread and basically tell them straight up DO SOMETHING although they consider it "abuse" if you dont have much option its better to go that route than start "harassment" as that is what the asshat is going to say you are doing even though you arnt.


----------



## Anubite (Nov 8, 2012)

Report it, done deal, tracers don't deserve any sort of sparing.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 8, 2012)

Anubite said:


> Report it, done deal, tracers don't deserve any sort of sparing.




Love how you saw that they did file a tt TWO MONTHS ago and it aint been got to.


----------



## Anubite (Nov 8, 2012)

How many main site admins are there, also I lol. Still though what are the admins up to?

Perhaps pm mentova or neer if that already hasn't been said.


----------



## Corto (Nov 8, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> You can hit the report button in thread and basically tell them straight up DO SOMETHING although they consider it "abuse" if you dont have much option its better to go that route than start "harassment" as that is what the asshat is going to say you are doing even though you arnt.



Or you can not fucking do this. The report function is for FORUM ISSUES in the FORUM and is read by FORUM STAFF that can do JACKSHIT about mainsite issues. You know this well. You were a forum staff member. This has been repeatedly explained to you. I myself sent you a PM about this. Stop suggesting this as a solution for newbies that don't know any better. If you feel the need to complain about Trouble Tickets being a terrible and slow system, go start another thread. If you have actual suggestions on how to make the system more effective, please do mention them. But stop re-directing problems towards people that _can't actually fix them,_ especially if you've been repeatedly called out on it.  


This is the correct section. You should file a Trouble Ticket over at the mainsite, and admins will deal with it as soon as possible. If it takes too long, that's because TTs are dealt with somewhat slowly (for a myriad reasons, such as the system being terrible, there being a million TTs, certain TTs requiring some extent of investigation, and admins not having infinite free time), but such an "open and shut" case should get a quick response (I hope, I don't work at the mainsite).


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 8, 2012)

Corto said:


> Or you can not fucking do this. The report function is for FORUM ISSUES in the FORUM and is read by FORUM STAFF that can do JACKSHIT about mainsite issues. You know this well. You were a forum staff member. This has been repeatedly explained to you. I myself sent you a PM about this. Stop suggesting this as a solution for newbies that don't know any better. If you feel the need to complain about Trouble Tickets being a terrible and slow system, go start another thread. If you have actual suggestions on how to make the system more effective, please do mention them. But stop re-directing problems towards people that _can't actually fix them,_ especially if you've been repeatedly called out on it.
> 
> 
> This is the correct section. You should file a Trouble Ticket over at the mainsite, and admins will deal with it as soon as possible. If it takes too long, that's because TTs are dealt with somewhat slowly (for a myriad reasons, such as the system being terrible, there being a million TTs, certain TTs requiring some extent of investigation, and admins not having infinite free time), but such an "open and shut" case should get a quick response (I hope, I don't work at the mainsite).




At what point is it going to take for people to jump ship, tracing, harassment, other issues such as scammers and nothing is ever done. This has been a long time coming and foresight should have been put in to it. Poor planing is to blame and Neer needs to own up to this.


----------



## Corto (Nov 8, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> At what point is it going to take for people to jump ship, tracing, harassment, other issues such as scammers and nothing is ever done. This has been a long time coming and foresight should have been put in to it. Poor planing is to blame and Neer needs to own up to this.


Fine, perfect, I actually agree with you. The TT system is very far from perfect, response times are slow, etc etc, and I disagree with a million different factors of how Neer runs FA (one of them being the TT system as it currently exists). This does not mean that abusing the FORUM report system will help in any way, and it sure as hell doesn't mean you should tell newbies how to do things wrong when you damn well know it's the wrong way to go about it. So stop that.


----------



## Ayanio (Nov 8, 2012)

Looks like there may be some more victims of tracing, the persons whole gallery looks traced. I know I've seen the couple icon before but I can't remember where. Of course, just a speculation.

If you find other proof with peoples original images, contact them as well. Two heads are better than one.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 8, 2012)

Perhaps we should keep an open record of all users who trace without permission to customise other people's art, so that those of us interested in artistic integrity can avoid indulging those people.


----------



## Lhune (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm sorry but filing a report does not equal contacting the person who is DOING the tracing, does it?

People lose their shit over silly things. Yes this person is tracing but it's not like they're trying to sell the art and making millions. I started out copying other people when I was young and was also treated as some sort of criminal when I didn't even know what "credit" meant. Calm the hell down, contact the person, tell them what they're doing is wrong, ask them to take the work down (politely if you can) and see how it goes. Why wait for moderators to fix something relatively innocent.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 8, 2012)

in this situation its best to contact the person first ,as much as other artist believe you should deal with the admins first, its like going to the cops over someone playing their music loud on the first time instead of talking to them. Why its better to talk to em first? Cause then if the person does act rude to you, thats evidence showing that they are either doing it on purpose and or don't really care about you.

There is a difference between an honest mistake and doing it on purpose

@Lhune:
Often time the admin team will contact the person themselves and often ask the user to remove the traced materials, if the person refuse to then the materials are removed for them. If they are a repeated offender then I would assume they switch to an automatic removal skipping the whole asking process.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 8, 2012)

Isn't there also an email address directly to the admins? Admin@furaffinity.com or some such? Since the TT system seems horrendously slow about getting on this issue, you might try that.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 8, 2012)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Isn't there also an email address directly to the admins? Admin@furaffinity.com or some such? Since the TT system seems horrendously slow about getting on this issue, you might try that.




I have sent email after email on issues for over a year and bubkis. Nothing, noda


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 8, 2012)

The submission dates might help. Originals we're posted in 2011 while the traced ones were posted this year.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 8, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I have sent email after email on issues for over a year and bubkis. Nothing, noda



I was refering to the OP.

But I guess the mainsite admins just hate you, DD. :V


----------



## Samareck (Nov 8, 2012)

Verin Asper said:


> in this situation its best to contact the person first ,as much as other artist believe you should deal with the admins first, its like going to the cops over someone playing their music loud on the first time instead of talking to them. Why its better to talk to em first? Cause then if the person does act rude to you, thats evidence showing that they are either doing it on purpose and or don't really care about you.
> 
> There is a difference between an honest mistake and doing it on purpose
> 
> ...



Actually somebody else contacted to person already. They shared their response with me:


"Yo, I asked that tracer WTF he was doing tracing your work and he notes me this: 




well yes it sorta was, i altered it a little, bt i already noted him nptyfying him like 3 weeks ago, and when i traced it was long beforei knew i couldn't, once i realized that tracing was sort of stealing i strated asking permission, but i was using samarecks before knew i had to ask for permission, i don't want to be a stealer, and i told him i would him for the use of the drawings, but he hasn't reponded, i also asked him for a commision if he did them  And because it's so hard to find linearts for dolphins, so i have to commision them now "


So I finally sent a note to the tracer, trying to be polite, told him that tracing is tracing, and it's not allowed, especially without permission. And I also told him that ive reported him, and he should remove the traced art before the admins find out. If he does, I'll tell the admins that the problem was already resolved. 


Still waiting on his response.


----------



## Lhune (Nov 8, 2012)

So he's been sending you notes and asking you permission and even asking to commission you and you haven't responded?


----------



## Samareck (Nov 8, 2012)

Lhune said:


> So he's been sending you notes and asking you permission and even asking to commission you and you haven't responded?



Well I was hoping the admins would get to the situation a bit faster. I didn't want to bother talking to him at all.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh hey there

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9101987/

I have seen this used as a fursona line art somewhere else on fa


----------



## Samareck (Nov 8, 2012)

plus he CONTINUES to trace more and more of my art ven though i havnt spoken to him.


----------



## Lhune (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm sorry but that's just plain ridiculous. You could have resolved this on your own ages ago, the guy doesn't seem to have any bad intentions at all.


----------



## Samareck (Nov 8, 2012)

Okay I guess that could've been a better option. This is the first time I've found somone tracing and I wasn't sure how to handle it. 

But I've contacted them now. Still waiting.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 8, 2012)

This person is just ridiculous.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 8, 2012)

Lhune said:


> I'm sorry but that's just plain ridiculous. You could have resolved this on your own ages ago, the guy doesn't seem to have any bad intentions at all.




Maybe this user could resolve their issues what about the other stuff that is obviously traced? User needs to be reprimanded and they arnt going to budge with out a mod's action. It is in the AUP to not trace, being ignorant or "ignoring" a rule- the user should be reprimanded. What about the other users whoes art is traced? They dont know it so they cant talk to said user and get them to take it down. User needs a good talking to from a mod rather than a user to stop drama before it happens.


----------



## Lhune (Nov 8, 2012)

Samareck said:


> Okay I guess that could've been a better option. This is the first time I've found somone tracing and I wasn't sure how to handle it.
> 
> But I've contacted them now. Still waiting.



As with any new situation, don't freak out and think logically about it. In my experience people who trace are rarely doing it to upset people intentionally. Most of the time they're just trying to make pretty pictures without knowing it's wrong, or they're doing it to learn (even though tracing isn't going to teach anyone much but I digress), neither being something to go crazy about. I hope you weren't too hard on him; seems like you had a possible client for commissions here.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 8, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Oh hey there
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9101987/
> 
> I have seen this used as a fursona line art somewhere else on fa


Problem
While they didnt credit the artist out right...they linked to the line art done by the artist thus they did credit the artist (in a bad way)


----------



## Lhune (Nov 8, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Maybe this user could resolve their issues what about the other stuff that is obviously traced? User needs to be reprimanded and they arnt going to budge with out a mod's action. It is in the AUP to not trace, being ignorant or "ignoring" a rule- the user should be reprimanded. What about the other users whoes art is traced? They dont know it so they cant talk to said user and get them to take it down. User needs a good talking to from a mod rather than a user *to stop drama before it happens*.



It's only drama if you treat it so. This is nothing to go crazy about and while I agree it's against the rules and must be stopped, a lot of these problems can be solved personally without needing to shovel an extra load of work onto the moderator's laps. Usually when an artist traces another person's art they do it because they admire the work; if the artist they admire tells them to stop, chances are they will. Going on a virtual witch hunt is a waste of energy for everyone, really.

*@ Verin Asper*; a link to the original work is credit enough, imo. You can get a lot worse for handing out free lineart.


----------



## Samareck (Nov 8, 2012)

dont worry i wasnt hard on him. if something like this ever happens again i know id handle it differently now.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 8, 2012)

Ignore the logical people. Flip the fuck out and kill them all.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 8, 2012)

Lhune said:


> *@ Verin Asper*; a link to the original work is credit enough, imo. You can get a lot worse for handing out free lineart.


I know, I was disproving DD, that submission is actually just barely within the rules of what the artist asked for


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 8, 2012)

Verin Asper said:


> I know, I was disproving DD, that submission is actually just barely within the rules of what the artist asked for




screw it. Let people trace and for what ever little credit they did give on that ONE fucking piece. Fuck if I ever cared about rules.


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 8, 2012)

If he's STILL doing it. (And admits to it several times, yet doesn't take the work down..) Then he's guilty, bottom line. He KNOWS it's wrong, and he's still doing it, as well as still keeping the traced art up there.

This icon he lists you and some other guy as people he traced as if that somehow makes it okay to do it without permission. :/
Not to mention the FREE lineart pieces he uses, he ends up removing the watermarks the artists specifically ask to leave on. Ugh. He KNOWS what he's doing.


----------



## Lhune (Nov 8, 2012)

He didn't know it was wrong because he'd been trying to contact the artist he was tracing and never got any response up til now. If nobody tells you what you're doing is wrong how are you supposed to know (safe for the obvious answer of reading the rules; I dare bet the majority of people never read them anyway)? He's even telling people to go favorite Samareck's work; clearly he idolizes him as I suspected. He knows what's he's doing alright, but he doesn't know that it's a bad thing to do.

Some people just seem to WANT to see evil in every person :/. Oh well, I'm glad OP solved it the way he did.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 8, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> screw it. Let people trace and for what ever little credit they did give on that ONE fucking piece. Fuck if I ever cared about rules.


why so angry, is it cause you dont get your trouble tickets answered, I mean the many I post out I end up solving myself and then closing it myself, or that the problem is already over and done with.

is it cause I pointed out that they BARELY credited the artist to which the artist COULD request that pic to be taken down as its BARELY within what they wanted?

WHY SO ANGRY, this isnt good for ya age ya know

and since the point of this topic was solved, should this be closed?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 8, 2012)

Verin Asper said:


> why so angry, is it cause you dont get your trouble tickets answered, I mean the many I post out I end up solving myself and then closing it myself, or that the problem is already over and done with.
> 
> is it cause I pointed out that they BARELY credited the artist to which the artist COULD request that pic to be taken down as its BARELY within what they wanted?
> 
> WHY SO ANGRY, this isnt good for ya age ya know




I am so frustrated with the TT system. Scammers/harassment/stuff like that cannot be handled by a user. Why? Because it causes more shit and people to harass you because you blew a whistle. I am frustrated because the site has gone to absolute shit and no one fucking cares. I am frustrated it takes a YEAR to get to something and then get a reply 



"I'll link to this TT on the user's history, but there's not a lot more I can do, for now."





How is this ok?


----------



## Lhune (Nov 8, 2012)

It's different if a person is being harassed. You seem to be going apeshit over something I'd call pretty innocent compared to some of the stuff I've seen going on where people were actually making (a lot of) money or doing it to intentionally hurt other people. Cases like THIS people can easily solve for themselves.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 8, 2012)

Lhune said:


> It's different if a person is being harassed. You seem to be going apeshit over something I'd call pretty innocent compared to some of the stuff I've seen going on where people were actually making (a lot of) money or doing it to intentionally hurt other people. Cases like THIS people can easily solve for themselves.




Or when some spiro chick said they were drac and ended up trying to scam people out of their money, that was NEVER resolved. Ever.


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Nov 8, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I am so frustrated with the TT system. Scammers/harassment/stuff like that cannot be handled by a user. Why? Because it causes more shit and people to harass you because you blew a whistle. I am frustrated because the site has gone to absolute shit and no one fucking cares. I am frustrated it takes a YEAR to get to something and then get a reply
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I reported underage porn 10 weeks ago, still haven't heard anything.  The site will kill itself at this rate, I would just try not to stress over it.


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 8, 2012)

Lhune said:


> He didn't know it was wrong because he'd been trying to contact the artist he was tracing and never got any response up til now. If nobody tells you what you're doing is wrong how are you supposed to know (safe for the obvious answer of reading the rules; I dare bet the majority of people never read them anyway)? He's even telling people to go favorite Samareck's work; clearly he idolizes him as I suspected. He knows what's he's doing alright, but he doesn't know that it's a bad thing to do.
> 
> Some people just seem to WANT to see evil in every person :/. Oh well, I'm glad OP solved it the way he did.



He knows it's wrong. Maybe not at first, but even here: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9196038/ In the comments he said he already agreed to take them down. Yet they're still there.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 8, 2012)

*was that person who noted them* 







At any rate, they seem to be just, really .... Really, dense.  Maybe if you sent them instructions on how to delete, IDK.


----------



## Samareck (Nov 8, 2012)

Okay so he replied back, and and deleted every submission that he traced if my art. I can see he realized his mistake and he asked me for forgiveness. 
I'm try to be understanding, so I forgave him for everything. I even offered to do a commission for him like he asked earlier. 
He accepts


----------



## Corto (Nov 8, 2012)

I love happy endings.


----------



## Corto (Nov 8, 2012)

Also, the user has been banned for art tracing.






Just kidding


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 9, 2012)

...I was gonna go "thats nice" but then I saw "he got banned"

its like, the good guy got what he wanted by converting a bad guy to a good person...the a car hits him and kills the guy anyway


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 9, 2012)

I checked a while after they said he was banned and he wasn't .. soo.. unless he got banned within the past hour or so since I checked, I think they were fibbing.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 9, 2012)

SugarMental said:


> I checked a while after they said he was banned and he wasn't .. soo.. unless he got banned within the past hour or so since I checked, I think they were fibbing.


yea I just finish checking, its corto and their scary jokes again...
always scary jokes with you Corto


----------



## Corto (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 9, 2012)

Actually got my hopes up. :c


----------



## Lhune (Nov 9, 2012)

Point proven I guess. Good on you for getting a commission out of it OP.


----------



## DragonFU (Nov 9, 2012)

Lhune said:


> Point proven I guess. Good on you for getting a commission out of it OP.


Oh look! You were right all along ...


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 12, 2012)

Took long enough, 2 months is unacceptable for a response. Get more TT sifters FFS.

At this point even Weasyl is sounding good..


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 12, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Took long enough, 2 months is unacceptable for a response. Get more TT sifters FFS.
> 
> At this point even Weasyl is sounding good..


it took too long cause the person THEMSELVES didnt do anything
They took care of the issue and solved it...thus meaning this issue could of been solved even without a TT

:< did you even read the whole topic?


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes I did, art the OP made is being traced by some schmuck.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 15, 2012)

you should also note that tracer is also getting around age blocks as they are under age but see crap tons of porn.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 16, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Yes I did, art the OP made is being traced by some schmuck.


Apparently you then missed the post OP made that the person who traced their worked....CONTACTED THEM and OP for some weird reason decided to not reply back...
TO NOT REPLY BACK, which lead them to be waiting for 2 months
and guess what happen with the folks who told OP to talk to the person themselves...the problem got fixed, heck they got a commission out of it. Same problem, could of been solved...2 months before, heck didnt even need to have an admin step in.

Please, read the whole topic...its only 3 pages long mang

I mean whats with artist being so gawd damn scared to solve the problem themselves. Its like calling the Cops due to your neighbor is playing their music loud thus making it worst for them. Is this generation so gawd damn set to "Its someone elses problem" now? Is this how folks are being raised?


----------

